# SD7



## GP35 (Sep 9, 2006)

A little off topic, but yesterday I saw a BNSF train with a AC4400 on point followed by a High-nose SD7.

I didn't know they were still in service and doing long distant runs. I still see GP7's doing yard work and U-18's.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 9, 2006)

GP35 said:


> A little off topic, but yesterday I saw a BNSF train with a AC4400 on point followed by a High-nose SD7.I didn't know they were still in service and doing long distant runs. I still see GP7's doing yard work and U-18's.


A bit off Railroad too , unless Amtrak bought them.


----------

